# Liberty park nj-nyc pics



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

GREAT PARK IN NJ ,OVERLOOKS NYC,

this was our first time there, beautiful view of nyc


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Those are some stunning pics! I'm going on the 7pm harbor lights cruise in a few weeks and hopefully will be able to get some good shots.

How much time does it take per pic for you to do the HDR?


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

no time at all, i convert all my raw into tiffs automatically in a batch routine using nikon capture nx2...i remove all sharpening, flatten the color profile to neutral in this automated batch.

i then run photomatix as a batch and hdr them.... im not even present when it does this.... we then review, delete what we dont like and edit in capture nx2 adding levels and curves and sharpness back in.....

because we batch it takes no extra time at all for us


the above arent true hdr but rather we enhanced 1 photo to look hdr. unless i cant get a good histogram i dont shoot 3 to 5 exposures but the process is the same


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Can we see some real pictures? HDR destroys your artistic composition.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

mathjak107 said:


> no time at all, i convert all my raw into tiffs automatically in a batch routine using nikon capture nx2...i remove all sharpening, flatten the color profile to neutral in this automated batch.
> 
> i then run photomatix as a batch and hdr them.... im not even present when it does this.... we then review, delete what we dont like and edit in capture nx2 adding levels and curves and sharpness back in.....
> 
> ...


So where in that process does it create different exposures to run through and merge in photomatrix?


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Dave 330i said:


> Can we see some real pictures? HDR destroys your artistic composition.


How does it do that?


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

Snareman said:


> So where in that process does it create different exposures to run through and merge in photomatrix?


It dosent need additional exposures for the enhancement... as long as its a good exposure then picture a spring that you have to fit in a box( printing or the monitor).... by pinching the spring in different places in effect you create different light inversions where light objects become darker and dark objects lighter.... its like the road will be brighter then the sky..... thats normally not the case so when you do it it gives the photos a different kind of look

the multiple exposures come into play when the scene dosnt fit within the sensors range.


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

Dave 330i said:


> Can we see some real pictures? HDR destroys your artistic composition.


i dont find that at all... the truth is anyone of us skilled with a camera can take good "me too" pictures... living in new york city its like if i see one more picture of the empire state building or the brooklyn bridge i think ill jump....

i like uniquness in pictures, good hdr, lively vivid colors bigger then life, artistic looking great post processing etc...

nothing looks as good as the real thing and since i havent found a way to capture that yet i like creating things the way i myself like seeing them.


----------



## jman103099 (Jun 10, 2006)

Dave 330i said:


> Can we see some real pictures? HDR destroys your artistic composition.


Composition is the wrong word... I believe composition deals more with the lines, shapes, patterns, balance, rule of thirds, view point, etc.

The composition of the photograph, therefore is not altered during the HDR process. However, the lighting and shadows/highlights are. Correct me if I am wrong.

Some people like this look, some dont. Personally, I think it is a unique look to fine art photography - if not over done. Mathjak does a great job not "over doing it".


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

mathjak107 said:


> if i see one more picture of the empire state building or the brooklyn bridge i think ill jump....


Then you won't mind if I post a few that I took?


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

no jumping from these,,,these are unique...i loooove the angles and perspectives.... to me thats what holds my interest.... i need my attention span held , maybe i have a learning dis-order ha ha ha.....
but seriously the above bridges and their wonderful lines and perspectives are a far cry from the usual bridge shots we see


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

I wish I lived on the east coast...I....must....visit...


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Snareman said:


> Then you won't mind if I post a few that I took?


:wow::wow::wow::wow::wow:


----------



## The Otherside (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice foreground usage! 
Oh man, these make me wanna skate SO bad!

Gorgeous pics! 
Usually Mid-day pictures are nothing special. But these are Superb!!!


----------

